
Esoteric Programming Languages Wiki - EvergreenTree
https://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page
======
EvergreenTree
As an example of some of the weirdness will find on this wiki, here is a
metaphor oriented programming language:
[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Homespring](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Homespring)

